# It's that time again! Annual Fall FO Recommendations



## snappyllama (Aug 30, 2015)

I woke up this morning and thought about fall. Maybe it's because we are having a heatwave here... it might get up to 80 today (bleh) though next week it will only get to a balmy, perfect 65. I'm ready to pull out my decorative glass pumpkin, cook some stew, see frost on the trees, and start making autumn/Halloween soaps.

Time for the annual "Give me you Fall scent recommendations" thread. Sorry folks in the southern hemisphere, it's not our fault y'all have your seasons backwards. 

I see a bunch of previous suggestions for:

Apple, Jack and Peel 
Witches Brew
Various Pumpkins (my favorite was MO Pumpkin Bread but that isn't available yet)
Orange EO + a smidgen of Clove EO

Is anyone planning anything new this year?  Anything y'all cannot live without?


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 30, 2015)

Falling leaves and Toasted marshmallow from AHRE. I love falling leaves along w/ everyone else and even though I don't "get" toasted marshmallow, everyone and their mother (ok, my entire family/testers) love it!

I'm also going to use apple pumpkin strudel, and possible bonfire bliss (AHRE) I also like BB's surplus hot apple pie.


----------



## doriettefarm (Aug 30, 2015)

I'm in love with Cinnamon Pumpkin Souffle from FB!  snappy & galaxy will soon experience what I'm talking about . . . I used it in my swap extra


----------



## jules92207 (Aug 30, 2015)

So grateful for this thread...can't wait to see all the recommendations.

The only one I've tried so far was Pumpkin Spice from BB and I like it. It's more spice than pumpkin but I just pulled out a bar I made last year and that baby is still going strong. Nice retention.


----------



## jblaney (Aug 30, 2015)

Last night I mixed Spiced Cranberry from CC and Sandalwood from Gemlite to get a Cranberry Woods type fragrance.   So far it smells great!


----------



## IrishLass (Aug 31, 2015)

One of my favorite Autumn scents is Violet Birch from BCN, but they are out of stock right now.

Another is Twilight Woods from Peak's.


IrishLass


----------



## TVivian (Aug 31, 2015)

I just did a soap with a mix of NG "Anjou pear blossom" and WSP "dulce caramelo" which is a very smokey caramel (like slightly burnt sugar) it smells so Autumn!

Also, NG's "apple orchard" it's the best apple I've found so far. I originally bought it for my fall soaps last season, but ended up keeping it all year. Everyone absolutely loves it. It's a great mixer, sticks like crazy, doesn't discolor.. but it does accelerate (as most of the best ones do!)


----------



## TwystedPryncess (Aug 31, 2015)

I got the BB Fall Fragrance Sampler and while soaping my divider fell so my Anjou Pear went down the whole mold.  To make it a big enough bar,  I layered the Red Apple on top of it and as a dual scented bar,  it's lovely,  but I love all the scents in it and I am not a picky scenter at all.  If I give something a frownie it's got to be really,  really bad.  My happy faces probably aren't to be trusted because I am so not picky!  Lol


----------



## snappyllama (Aug 31, 2015)

TwystedPryncess said:


> I got the BB Fall Fragrance Sampler and while soaping my divider fell so my Anjou Pear went down the whole mold.  To make it a big enough bar,  I layered the Red Apple on top of it and as a dual scented bar,  it's lovely,  but I love all the scents in it and I am not a picky scenter at all.  If I give something a frownie it's got to be really,  really bad.  My happy faces probably aren't to be trusted because I am so not picky!  Lol



I've tried that sampler and loved the Anjou Pear.  The red apple is nice too... I hadn't thought to mix them.  My attempts to blend are almost always terrible. LOL.

BTW, that pear works really well with their Champagne. I got the tip from someone on here and just love it. Not a fall scent though...


----------



## KristaY (Aug 31, 2015)

For some reason I've been on a conifer kick lately. I think it's because the smell of evergreen trees really mark fall/winter for me. I recently soaped with Mistletoe, Christmas Wreath and Balsam & Cedar all from WSP. All 3 soaped like a dream with no A/D and in fact, I had to wait 20 min for med trace so I could swirl, lol. I'm also obsessed with grapefruit right now so I'm thinking of a blend using one of the evergreen scents with it.

Other fall/winter scents that are a must for me are all the traditional baking spices - clove, cinnamon, nutmeg, allspice, cardamom, vanilla, etc. I'm looking for a good mulling spice FO but the only one I've found isn't available right now.

The others that are a must for me are pumpkin spice, cranberry and orange. I'm going to try a blend of cranberry, orange, cinnamon and clove which will remind me of my MIL's annual orange pomanders. Remember poking whole cloves into an orange? She would add those to a bowl with cinnamon sticks, whole cranberries and a few sprigs of pine or juniper as a festive holiday centerpiece. Just thinking about those scents together bring back warm, happy memories and make me smile. :smile:


----------



## Stacyspy (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm working with Amish Harvest right now...OOB is lovely, so we'll see in about 6 weeks...
I also like WSP's Witches' Brew, BB's Chipotle Caramel, WSP's French Vanilla Pear, and Chestnut and Brown Sugar.


----------



## Momsta5 (Aug 31, 2015)

I recently received the Fall sniffy sample pack from Essentials by Catalina and plan to order Cinnamon Apple Peach (really like it, also has a bit of pear in there) and Fresh Baked Biscotti (because it reminds me of a Caramel Macchiato).


----------



## TwystedPryncess (Sep 2, 2015)

@snappyllama, I will keep that in mind!  I love anything to do with fruit scents, and I don't trust my blending yet because my nose likes every thing.  Except NG peach,  and I am still burned out on BB Lavender Cedar,  although it might be a good fall scent.


----------



## jules92207 (Sep 2, 2015)

TwystedPryncess said:


> @snappyllama, I will keep that in mind!  I love anything to do with fruit scents, and I don't trust my blending yet because my nose likes every thing.  Except NG peach,  and I am still burned out on BB Lavender Cedar,  although it might be a good fall scent.



The crisp Anjou Pear and champagne is one of my staples, I don't sell but friends require I always keep it in stock. Its fabulous together.


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Sep 2, 2015)

I like BB's Cristmas Spice, Sleigh ride,  applejack and peel, and gingersnap

I like WSP's harvest ale, and gingersnap

I also enjoy soaping with just essential oil blends I make myself


----------



## bbrown (Sep 4, 2015)

I soaped with BeScented's Candy Apple and it smells amazing and soaped like a dream.  I also got Oak Leaves and Acorns by The Sage.  Smells wonderful, but I haven't soaped it yet.


----------



## fluffmuffin (Sep 5, 2015)

I recently tried Lavender Apple from NG and was really surprised how "fall-ish" it seemed to me. We have a big apple/pioneer festival here that I go to every year in mid-Sep and Lavender Apple really just reminds me of the scent in the air there. Happy,  fresh, and fall-ish. Too bad it's supposed to be 90 degrees here for the next 5 days or so!


----------



## gsc (Sep 13, 2015)

I couldn't find the "sniffy pack" from Essential by Catalina.


----------



## linbrit (Sep 18, 2015)

*Pumpkin Crunch II*

I'm not a big pumpkin soap fan, but I always try to have one during the fall holidays.  This FO is from WSP, and it is fantastic!  You can smell spicy - pumpkin warmth.  I can't wait to take it to the market next month and see how it sells.  It does discolor to a dark brown (I soap with goat milk).

  My whole little soap room area smelled wonderful for the past several weeks, and yesterday I made Dirt - now it smells like Dirt!


----------



## linbrit (Sep 18, 2015)

*Autumn Mums*

FO from AHRE - I originally bought it for candles and loved it, so this season I used it in soap.  It smells to me just like Mums (which I love).  It was very easy to soap, no A or D.  It's been curing for about 4 weeks now and still smells wonderful.  It is a light fragrance, not real strong.


----------

